# Arroyo City Report - 8/19



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

For the most part, the fishing this summer has been sub-par. But for the first time in at least a few weeks, the fishing seems to be at least showing signs of normalcy. First, a couple of observations. There seems to be a missing age class of fish, or at least a really under-represented age class of fish. I have talked to several people about it, all of whom fish a lot, and they are finding the same things. We have plenty of under 18” fish and regular numbers of 26”+ fish. But the three year old fish that should be in between are just not as plentiful as they should be. Why? I asked our local TPWD biologist and he confirmed that their gill net surveys are showing the same thing. But he was a little short on explanations. We had red tide three years ago, followed by a year of way above normal rainfall followed by drought. Something happened somewhere in this cycle. Of course, the wholesale slaughter of 22” redfish doesn’t help. It is worth asking why we have so many trout in general (including so many trophy trout) and why we have so many more flounder - both since limits were curtailed. Meanwhile our redfish numbers seem to be declining. Hmmm…..

My second observation – even more than in previous years, the Monday-Wednesday pattern of better fishing during the summer months has been in full force. By this I mean, that fishing on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday is significantly better than other days of the week. Why? Every Saturday, we have a tournament, or multiple tournaments. On Friday’s we get the so-called pre-fish, which could be re-named “the running of the shores.” As far as I can tell, there is very little fishing going on and a whole lot of running shorelines by idiots on their jungle gym towers. Saturdays are a zoo with the tournaments and Sundays are recovery days for the fish. I have no explanation for Thursday. The net-net is that June-August, I would highly recommend avoiding Thursday-Sunday if at all possible. As an aside, I asked a guy why he fished in these tournaments. In front of his $60,000 boat pulled by his $40,000 truck, with a straight face, he told me he needed the money. Really?

Now for the good news. This week, on Monday-Wednesday and on Friday morning before the tournament crowd destroyed every shoreline in the bay, the fish were starting to group up and feed aggressively, particularly on the east side of the usual islands. I fished north to the north end of Peyton’s and east to the far end of the Navy Dumps and found fish relatively easy to pattern and find. Water temperatures have started to fall, there are tons of shrimp available and we are also again catching crabs in the Arroyo.

To the south, the same shorelines that had been productive in Rattlesnake still have redfish, but the huge trout seem to have moved out. This week, South Cullen’s to the observation deck was empty, as was the inside of Peyton’s.

All of this bodes well for the Fall. With fewer boats in general on the water and the end of the tournaments coming this weekend, there is tons of forage for the fish and they should be far less hassled. Fish that have been pushed to the East side margins will push up on the west side shorelines in large groups. As always, we have plenty of doves for the opening of that season.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

you think its bad down there you should try fishing here in corpus on a sat.


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

I would like nothing more that to randomly string taught piano wire 10 feet off the waterline extending 20 yards off of every shore in South Texas. That would cure the tower boat crowd from their naughty shore burning habits very quickly!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

It would also make poling a skiff a little difficult too. Being a good shot with a flare gun will get you plenty of right-a-way! But I feel your pain brother. No place gets hammered by the 713's and the 281's worse than POC. I am hoping this fall turns out for the better but who knows maybe will just have to watch some football and dream about the good ole days. ...and I don't mean Earl Campbell or Emmit Smith either!


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

I knew it (fishing) had gotten to be a big business down in the Valley, but there's a dark side to that I guess. Good to read your view Captain John, and will plan around the summer accordingly. Have to hit the home waters at least once a year!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very interesting regarding tournament activity and effects on fishing. Thanks for posting.


----------

